# Converting 1993 Ford Aerostar to Camper



## Sylvia (Dec 1, 2004)

Getting ideas to do this and found this info but need translation LOL!

"deep-cycle batteries to power any electronic devices within the vehicle. Get storage boxes to keep the batteries in, or build them from plywood and nails, measuring the batteries so you can cut the wood to the right dimensions with a saw. Connect the batteries to power inverters that you can plug the devices into."

Thanks in advance!
Sylvia


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm not sure what you're asking but it sounds like they are making a battery bank to power appliances. (or electronics) You can do it with one or many batteries. You need to know what it is you want to power and for how long to know how many batteries and what size for starters then work out th rest of the wiing like a battery isolation switch and what size inverter you'd need. And probably how large a generator you need on your engine to recharge the batteries effectively. I'd ask on the Alt energy board or shop talk too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

BTDT. It is more complicated than that. You should plan to power a minimum of appliances. IE: use an ice chest rather than a small refrigerator, use a propane or gasoline camp stove instead of hotplate. Use 12 volt fans rather than 120 volt ones, etc..

You'll need to keep those storage batteries charged as well, which means a more powerful alternator and special welding cable from it to the batteries with a cut-off switch installed.

My best advice is that if you need a translation of that quote, do NOT attempt what is being suggested in it.  That was just basic info. What you need to know to make it work properly is quite a bit more involved.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

What is posted above plus:: How are you gonna anchor the batteries to the vehicle??? An unsecured deep cycle battery (size of a 27 series battery [BIG]) can become a heavy deadly projectile in a car crash!! It would just smash through a wooden box, or split the battery case then releasing corrosive acid everywhere!

Auto supply parts stores sell battery trays that bolt to the vehicle. Then use "J" bolts and a battery hold down strap across the top on each battery to secure them in place..

In my trucks, I have a battery isolater, dual batteries (one just for ham radio gear) mounted in the engne compartment, and it can be done. You need to figure our your power requirements, and design a system for your mini-van. I am slowly getting my 1977 Chevy C-20 one ton camper van project going, and when finished it will have at least 3 additional deep cycle batteries for powering all of my radio equipment/ stereo, the 12 VDC/ propane fridge, and lighting while parked.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Are you going to chuck the rear seating and build a platform bed (or narrow bunks...to give more space for storage) that will have storage underneath? I used my SUV as a camper for myself last summer and used magnets and window screening cut to size (placed on the vehicle's metal exterior) to make give myself ventilation-but kept out the bugs. If you measured and then secured the magnets permanently in casings you'd sew around the edges of the screen material, you have a nice way to keep the interior cooler/dryer in warm weather. (costs for pkg of art supply button magnets/1 roll of plastic screen material =~$10.00) *This won't make your vehicle secure, unfortunately.

There are mini-van tents that you can purchase that extend the back hatch area with camp space/screenroom area. Run about $200.00 or so...found online.

http://http://www.google.com/imgres...ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:100&biw=1259&bih=635


----------

